# depois de homem



## gvergara

Oi:

Tenho a impressão que o que esta expressão quer dizer _quando se é adulto_, mas gostaria que confirmassem para mim.

_E difícil, fazer-se uma amizade *depois de homem*; a idade em que isso é fácil, eu convivia num meio do qual só queria fugir._
*Do romance "Em surdina" de Lúcia Miguel Pereira*

Gonzalo


----------



## Carfer

Isso mesmo. Em Portugal seria mais comun dizer _'depois de ser homem'_ ou _'depois de se fazer homem_'


----------



## Joca

gvergara said:


> Oi:
> 
> Tenho a impressão que o que esta expressão quer dizer _quando se é adulto_, mas gostaria que confirmassem para mim.
> 
> _E difícil, fazer-se uma amizade *depois de homem*; a idade em que isso é fácil, eu convivia num meio do qual só queria fugir._
> *Do romance "Em surdina" de Lúcia Miguel Pereira*
> 
> Gonzalo


 
No Brasil, ao que eu saiba, é mais comum dizer: depois de grande. 

A propósito, teria sido mais correto escrever: "É difícil fazer uma amizade depois de homem..." A meu ver, não cabem nem a vírgula nem o pronome reflexivo.


----------



## gvergara

Carfer said:


> Isso mesmo. Em Portugal seria mais comun dizer _'depois de ser homem'_ ou _'depois de se fazer homem_'


 Gracias pela resposta, meu amigo.


Joca said:


> No Brasil, ao que eu saiba, é mais comum dizer: depois de grande.
> 
> A propósito, teria sido mais correto escrever: "É difícil fazer uma amizade depois de homem..." A meu ver, não cabem nem a vírgula nem o pronome reflexivo.


 Concordo. Mas existe a expressão _fazer-se amigos_?


----------



## Outsider

Fazer amizade.


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Mas fazer amigos também é usado.


----------



## Outsider

Verdade. E portanto "fazer-se amigos" também é possível.


----------



## Joca

Outsider said:


> Verdade. E portanto "fazer-se amigos" também é possível.


 
"Fazer-se amigos" pode ser dito, mas "fazer-se uma amizade" soa bastante estranho.


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Out fazer-se amigos eu não usaria, mas como temos um oceano entre nós...


----------



## Joca

WAMORZINHO said:


> Out fazer-se amigos eu não usaria, mas como temos um oceano entre nós...


 
Que acha da frase: "Eles se fizeram amigos durante a competição."? No sentido de "tornaram-se amigos".


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Eles se fizeram?
Eu usaria eles ficaram amigos.

Joca,  você usaria mesmo eles se fizeram amigos?

Não sei quanto a construção se está correta, mas doi meus ouvidos!!


----------



## Joca

WAMORZINHO said:


> Eles se fizeram?
> Eu usaria eles ficaram amigos.
> 
> Joca, você usaria mesmo eles se fizeram amigos?
> 
> Não sei quanto a construção se está correta, mas doi meus ouvidos!!


 
Para dizer a verdade, não, não a usaria!  Estava apenas tentando encontrar um uso viável para a expressão (fazer-se amigos). Talvez o Outsider possa dar um exemplo melhor.


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Mas o Out é de portuga!


----------



## Joca

WAMORZINHO said:


> Mas o Out é de portuga!


 
Sei disso, mas não foi ele quem primeiro mencionou a expressão "fazer-se amigos"?


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Eu sei, por isso que eu falei do oceano de distancia, sei que a construção de frases em Portgual é bem diferente da nossa!!
Melhor pararmos por aqui se não a Vanda vai briga com a gente!


----------



## Outsider

Joca said:
			
		

> Sei disso, mas não foi ele quem primeiro mencionou a expressão "fazer-se amigos"?


Foi o Gvergara. 
Em Portugal, não haveria nada de especial em dizer "É difícil fazer-se amigos depois de homem".


----------



## Joca

Outsider said:


> Foi o Gvegara.
> 
> É verdade. Desculpe-me do erro. Você apenas corroborou.
> 
> Em Portugal, não haveria nada de especial em dizer "É difícil fazer-se amigos depois de homem".
> 
> 
> Pode ser, mas eu preferia omitir o "se".


----------



## Joca

WAMORZINHO said:


> Eu sei, por isso que eu falei do oceano de distancia, sei que a construção de frases em Portgual é bem diferente da nossa!!
> Melhor pararmos por aqui se não a Vanda vai briga com a gente!


 
Já não sei se existe mesmo um "oceano de distância". Talvez sim, no tempo das caravelas.  Mas que há diferenças, sem dúvida. 

Quanto à Vanda, não acho que vá brigar com a gente. Não estamos tumultuando, estamos?


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Joca said:


> Já não sei se existe mesmo um "oceano de distância". Talvez sim, no tempo das caravelas.  Mas que há diferenças, sem dúvida.


 É só uma brincadeira pra dizer que existe algumas diferenças entre nossas linguas!


Joca said:


> Quanto à Vanda, não acho que vá brigar com a gente. Não estamos tumultuando, estamos?


 Ah!! é mais uma brincadeira!


----------

